# The Grove Air Raid Shelters - Watford



## Chris London (Nov 10, 2016)

I have visited these tunnels many times over the years. First time was back in the late 80's, up to this weekend when i shot a walk through video on my visit.
The site is more well known these days for the lavish hotel and golf course there, and the British Masters Tornament that was hosted there last month.
The site has a lot of history. Best to read up on that here :- The Grove Story - Project X
The main air raid shelters built there in 1939 still remain, despite other bunkers and surface buildings disappearing in the 90's when the site was redeveloped.
A nice set of tunnels, although they can get a bit repetetive. You can still find old wartime relics in there from back in the day. Some wooden benches remain, but are mostly smashed up. Old toilet seats, buckets, oil cans, wheels and other assorted junk. There always seems to be a good colony of European Cave Spiders living there too !

A few pics taken 2011 - 2016



https://flic.kr/p/orbAQb



https://flic.kr/p/D7cvcy



https://flic.kr/p/qMfaxi



https://flic.kr/p/DuPj8t



https://flic.kr/p/NSS3xQ

And finally here's the walk trough video i shot this weekend.....




Facebook ........ Flickr ........ YouTube


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 10, 2016)

Decent set mate, well done!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 11, 2016)

Nicely done. A bit thrashed compared with the other shelters featured.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 11, 2016)

Great set, been meaning to pop in and have a look one day


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2016)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 12, 2016)

Great set of pics mate, the wide angle shots work really well !! Lighting is spot on too !!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 12, 2016)

Excellent photos
Looks worth a visit


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2016)

Great shots and video.


----------



## Chris London (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the vibes / feedback chaps. Appreciated.
If you're in the area or passing, it's certainly worth the visit. Not sure if it's worth the trek alone though !


----------

